# hello from T&T



## trinimakeupluvr (Nov 19, 2008)

hello spektra my name is marielle and i'm addicted to makeup!...seriously!


----------



## lushious_lips (Nov 19, 2008)

Welcome!!!!!!!


----------



## gitts (Nov 19, 2008)

Welcome, we are really forming a strong Caribbean contingent here.


----------



## lipshock (Nov 19, 2008)

YAY!

Another Trini!  Big up!  And welcome!  :]


----------



## jollystuikie (Nov 19, 2008)

welcome


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 20, 2008)

welcome.. wish i was in T&t right now .. damn this snow.


----------



## melliquor (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## ComingIntoMyOwn (Nov 29, 2008)

Welcome! I'm Trini too!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 29, 2008)

hello and Welcome


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## tracywhite (Dec 1, 2008)

welcome here ...


----------



## Taj (Dec 1, 2008)

welcome !


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 4, 2008)

hello welcome!!


----------



## Cindy1969 (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome !!!


----------

